# Your fav make up and soap suppliers



## snbpatterson (May 10, 2010)

I am looking to purchase products to start making my own bath bombs, lip balm, mineral makeup and possibly soap too.  I want to try to find the best deals on the supplies so my husband doesn't have a stroke when he sees my credit card bill.  I need basics like fixed oils, flavor oils, frag. oils, lip balm jars and tubes, mica, etc. There are so many different places out there it'll take me a year to research it all. I have been on MMS and Bramble Berry the most so far.

So if you have any favs that offer good products and good prices, please list them here. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Tabitha (May 10, 2010)

> it'll take me a year to research it all


It's going to takea whole lot longer than that :wink: ...

My favorite spot is wholesalesuppliesplus.com you can get almost everything in 1 place which saves you money on multiple shipping bills.

Columbus foods is good for bulk oils and butters.

Daystar is good for complex/unique fragrance oils.

Nashvillerwaps is good for boxes, bags, ribbon, tissue paper, etc.

SKS-Bottle is bottles, jars, etc.

Those are some good places to jump in.


----------



## Domino (Jul 2, 2010)

Try to find suppliers in your area for heavy stuff. Oils are heavy. 

You can get most of your bath bomb items at the local mega mart. Citric acid is the only thing that you'd have to buy (other than fragrance and  oil). 

Some feed stores, etc, can order stuff for you. Small hardware stores, too. If you don't near enough to a large supplier.

I buy from about 20 different suppliers. Different things from different ones. I spend the most money at:
Lone Star Candle Supply (fragrance and wax--as I also do candles)
Bitter Creek
MMS
Elements
Supplies by Star
SKS

I buy from a lot of other places. too.

Kangaroo Blue
Daystar
Bramble Berry
Go Planet Earth
Nashville Wraps
Paper Mart
Oregon Trail
TKB
etc


You have to find who has the best stuff for you. There really is no substitute for looking around.


----------



## snbpatterson (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks!  I ended up ordering most of my things from TKB, they have fantastic pricing on most things I bought and they offered free shipping when I bought $100 or more.  I also ordered from NuScents since they are local here and did pretty well there.  Their fragrances are really cheap.  I also placed orders at MMS and Elements. But those were smaller.  For most things thought TKB had what I needed especially for make up and containers. Their micas are much cheaper than most other places I looked. 

Thanks again for the help. I will certainly check out the other ones you both listed.


----------



## Domino (Jul 3, 2010)

I like supporting women owned biz as much as possible. Supplies by Star is one such. And she's also a very nice person. I highly recommend her.


----------



## makindue (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Domino. We have the same recommendation. For me I like her also.  Nice buddy.


----------



## doubletake (Feb 19, 2011)

*Supplies by Star*

Supplies by Star looks great...but does anyone know what she charges for shipping? I am afraid to put my billing info in and have it charged without knowing a rough idea what I  will be paying for shipping.


----------



## rubyslippers (Feb 19, 2011)

A great place to order supplies for mineral makeup is Costal Scents; very good prices and quality service.  They also frequently have very good sales with no minimum amount required in order to take advantage of the sale.    

For most of my soapmaking supplies I use Brambleberry, Columbus Foods, Elements Bath and Body (love their FO's and containers).


----------

